# Help design my book inventory tool



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just because I can, I've started working on a web site for people to keep an inventory of books they own, have read, and/or want to read. Without asking any loaded questions, I'd like to get some feedback on what the rest of you bookaholics would like to see (or _not_ see) in such a tool.

At this time I am visualizing a site which is *not* a social networking site nor a book review site; there are already plenty of those on the web. It would be merely and simply a place for people to keep control of their personal libraries.

I've already done a fair bit of design and some coding, but I'd like to get your ideas of "must have" and "nice to have" features, along with any "OMG that annoys me" things you'd prefer it not have.

Hopefully before too long I'll be here asking for some beta testers.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey NogDog - I like this idea, and I'd love to be one of your beta testers.

One thing I can think of is the easiest way possible to pull info from a site where one either bought the book or it is listed there, to reduce/eliminate the amount of info that needs to be manually typed in; although as I think about it, that is probably a humongous coding/database issue. Oh well. just a thought.

An easier feature would be ways to tag books that have been either loaned out (to whom) or passed on or gifted.

Keep us posted.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Hey NogDog - I like this idea, and I'd love to be one of your beta testers.
> 
> One thing I can think of is the easiest way possible to pull info from a site where one either bought the book or it is listed there, to reduce/eliminate the amount of info that needs to be manually typed in; although as I think about it, that is probably a humongous coding/database issue. Oh well. just a thought.


Hmmm...sounds like a definite nice-to-have, but possibly a bit of work. I'd like to do that, but it might be a version 1.x sort of thing. 


> An easier feature would be ways to tag books that have been either loaned out (to whom) or passed on or gifted.
> 
> Keep us posted.


Would you visualize that as something you'd simply want a free text field for ("loaned to John Doe"), or a two-step thing with a select list of statuses ('loaned', 'gave as gift', 'recycled', 'lost', . . .) with a separate text field for details (e.g. recipient)?

Thanks.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

NogDog said:


> or a two-step thing with a select list of statuses ('loaned', 'gave as gift', 'recycled', 'lost', . . .) with a separate text field for details (e.g. recipient)?


I think this 2-step idea would be more functional


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I use library thing, best thing I like is tags to sort my books.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Would you visualize that as something you'd simply want a free text field for ("loaned to John Doe"), or a two-step thing with a select list of statuses ('loaned', 'gave as gift', 'recycled', 'lost', . . .) with a separate text field for details (e.g. recipient)?


I like the list idea, with the ability to fill in other details. You might also include a "wishlist" status, for books that you don't have yet.

I'd like to see:

a way to mark books read or unread
genre tags (maybe a list of pre-defined ones and then the ability to created user-defined)
support for multiple authors/editors
user-defined rating system
ability for the user to create a working link to more information, eg. a link to the amazon page
generous amount of space for notes/reviews

I'll probably think of more later! I'd love to be a beta-tester, too!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

NogDog, I would love to beta test too. I have not found a software that I really like yet. I get annoyed with the number of steps it often takes to get a book into my library. My ideal would be to click a book or search by Title or author to bring a list to click and have it add without asking me to rate or comment. If I want to do that, I will do it later. I don't usually use ratings for my books. I prefer to add brief comments for my own use. I'd find it useful to have a column or notation as to the format that I have the book in since I have pbooks and ebooks. Other than that, I like the wish list that marianner gave you along with tags for sorting by genre or other user-defined sorting method.

EllenR


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

What a cool idea! The main thing I'd want is a way to keep track of books in a series, and their order. I do this now on an Excel spreadsheet.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

EllenR said:


> NogDog, I would love to beta test too. I have not found a software that I really like yet. I get annoyed with the number of steps it often takes to get a book into my library. My ideal would be to click a book or search by Title or author to bring a list to click and have it add without asking me to rate or comment. If I want to do that, I will do it later. I don't usually use ratings for my books. I prefer to add brief comments for my own use. I'd find it useful to have a column or notation as to the format that I have the book in since I have pbooks and ebooks. Other than that, I like the wish list that marianner gave you along with tags for sorting by genre or other user-defined sorting method.
> 
> EllenR


I definitely want to keep it simple, at least as far as entering data. My plan is to only have the absolute necessities be required entries, e.g. book title, author, format (drop-down list) and buttons for owned/not owned and read/not read (with default values so you only have to click if different from the default). Pretty much anything else will be optional.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

4Katie said:


> What a cool idea! The main thing I'd want is a way to keep track of books in a series, and their order. I do this now on an Excel spreadsheet.


I definitely want a series indication of some sort. I'm still trying to decide exactly how I want to implement it, but it will be in there one way or another.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Another thought - perhaps be able to download to desktop in some fashion (txt, spreadsheet, ?)


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I definitely want a series indication of some sort. I'm still trying to decide exactly how I want to implement it, but it will be in there one way or another.


What about the user defines a series (eg., Southern Vampire series), and once they add a book to the series, they then have the option to enter the number it is? Can you tell I'm an OO programmer? 



EllenR said:


> Other than that, I like the wish list that marianner gave you along with tags for sorting by genre or other user-defined sorting method.


I agree, I'd like everything to be searchable/sortable as much as possible. Eg., let me see everything with the tag "fiction" but not "mystery", ordered by the date I read it. Which gives me another idea, how about a place to enter the dates it was read?


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

This sounds really interesting. I've never been able to find a book inventory system that I like for my personal books. I use a database that I created for the books in my classroom library. It has Lexile of the book and availability of Scholastic Reading counts tests as well as number of copies, but I've never been able to make one that I like for the books I have at home. I would really like to have a series indication and a way to track books that have been loaned out. I can never seem to remember where my books have gone.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

marianner said:


> . . . ordered by the date I read it. Which gives me another idea, how about a place to enter the dates it was read?


This seems to me like one of those things that, if implemented, I would deem "optional" as I would probably just as soon not worry about having to enter it for every book I enter into the database. How important or unimportant would this be to the rest of you?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

marianner said:


> a place to enter the dates it was read?


While this would be nice, I too would not like to HAVE to enter this - so optional would be my vote


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ummmmm....  it needs to come with a personal assistant to get it set up in the first place.  Otherwise I just don't see myself typing in the titles and authors of all my books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mandatory for me would be a way to import a file from a csv or other format.  I already have a whole bunch of books in a database, and there's no way I'd use something else if I had to start from scratch.

I use Readerware, and once of the nice things about it is that I can drag a page from Amazon into the database and it enters the basic data for the book for me.  Not sure how this works, but it's way cool.  I can also enter a book ISBN and it will search several online databases (Amazon and others) and find the book data for me.

Price I paid for the book and a summation for that field so I can see the value of my collection would be great.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mandatory for me would be a way to import a file from a csv or other format. I already have a whole bunch of books in a database, and there's no way I'd use something else if I had to start from scratch....


Frankly, if you're already using a full-featured application with which you are at least reasonably satisfied and have already imported your books into, I don't see mine trying to compete with it. That being said, it shouldn't be difficult for me to add an upload CSV feature, but at least initially it would require the user to match my CSV format, not to match whatever is automatically output by any other application.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

NogDog said:


> This seems to me like one of those things that, if implemented, I would deem "optional" as I would probably just as soon not worry about having to enter it for every book I enter into the database. How important or unimportant would this be to the rest of you?


I personally would rather have less than more. I can't stand having to bypass a lot of details to get my books in. That's one reason why I only have about 170 books in my Goodreads list. I can't get around to adding them all. I would prefer a separate software I can call up, add my books, note the series and order in that series, tag so I can sort but not HAVE to do so. I personally don't care when I read a book and can't recall when I read them in the past anyway, so option would be my preference.

One note about the drag and drop function on that Readerware software -- that is something I would definitely find attractive. Otherwise I have to bring all my books to my desk to hand enter them and I'm not likely to do that. Goodreads offers suggestions based on members' lists and that is helpful since I don't have to enter the books by hand.

EllenR


----------



## gurkie (Aug 4, 2009)

I know you said not a book review site, but for me I would like to have a general review of the author story on any site that was tracking my books. I reread a lot of books and it would be nice to know whether I thought it was worth rereading in the summary page. I know someone mentioned format are you thinking eformat vs. dtb? Or more specifics like mobi/DRMed Kindle/pdf etc? I think both of those could be helpful although I doubt I would ever get around to loading my dtb into the format.

If you could read in the data on the books that are in our libraries from either Calibre or Amazon (as currently between those two sources most if not all of my ebooks are catalogued) it would probably be very convenient.

One thing I enjoy which would probably not be a release 1, is seeing recommendations based on others who similarly ranked books. Both based on Author and specific series.

Also have you thought about the added value element? Is this going to be used to just track someones novels and whether they have read it, or will it eventually be something that can be added as a facebook/iPhone/Pre app? In which case I think there is a facebook app, or will it be used to facilitate trades of DTBs? I guess I am saying I see potential other usages for this data and I am wondering what direction you will take it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

In case anyone's really bored, I've started documenting the development of this application on my "PHP Musings" blog. The first post: http://www.charles-reace.com/blog/2009/09/16/book-list-application/


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I love the idea of a book inventory tool, and I, too, would love to be a beta-tester.

My suggestions would echo many of the others here. That said, I realize some of the features might not be available for awhile, if at all.

I would love to see the inventory tool be searchable, as well as one that's capable of dealing with books in a series.  I don't really care which system you use to deal with the ultimate fate of a book, as long as I can type in what I did with it. A 2-step approach would certainly work, of course.

Thanks in advance for creating this tool. I can't wait to see and try it! I'll be checking out your blog to find out how the process is going.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I love the idea of a book inventory tool, and I, too, would love to be a beta-tester.
> 
> My suggestions would echo many of the others here. That said, I realize some of the features might not be available for awhile, if at all.
> 
> ...


Regardless of what other features I choose to implement, one given is that there will be a free-form text field for entering anything you want about a book in your list, and it will be searchable. I hope to have a dedicated "series" field, but haven't decided yet what the best way is to incorporate it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Frankly, if you're already using a full-featured application with which you are at least reasonably satisfied and have already imported your books into, I don't see mine trying to compete with it. That being said, it shouldn't be difficult for me to add an upload CSV feature, but at least initially it would require the user to match my CSV format, not to match whatever is automatically output by any other application.


I can handle that...do that all the time, as rarely do two different databases match up exactly. Still simpler than re-entering 300+ books.  Otherwise my needs are simple.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Here's my current prototype for the add-book-to-list interface.









This view shows the "auto-suggest" feature in place for the author's name field:


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks Great! I am sure it will be worth the wait. Thanks again for the work you are putting into this.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Wow! So far, so good. Can't wait to see it in its finished form! Thanks!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

That looks like it's really coming along, Nog Dog!  Let us know when we can beta-test it.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I like the look & the features are looking good.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, folks. Unfortunately, the user interface is the easy part. The database design details are still changing every couple of days as I think of other situations that need to be handled, etc. Depending on what the rest of life has in store for me, I don't realistically expect anything for preliminary beta testing for a couple of weeks. Of course, anyone who's worked in the software industry knows a developer's schedule estimate is worth no more than the paper it's written on (and I haven't even written this on paper).


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow! Looks really good and easy that even a luddite like me can maybe use it without messing anything up. Heh! This just might be the 'thing' for me to try. 

Can I be a beta tester too?  Thanks.

ebc, very technology challenged!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

All efforts like this are fun for both the developer and the community.
So we look forward to seeing what happens.
After all KindleBoards started kinda like this and so did some other sites that are now big.

Just sayin.....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

OK, beta testers. You can do a little cross-browser testing for me to see if my cool JavaScript stuff works for populating the "Add Book" form.

Go to http://booklist.charles-reace.com/.
Click "My Book List" at the top navigation bar.
Log in as "tester" with password "NogDog".
Click the "Add Book to List" button.
In the Add Book to List form, click the Author's Name field and type "pr" or "pra" and wait a second or 2....
A list of authors (well, author for now) should pop up under the input field, from which you should select "Terry Pratchett".
The author's name field should now be populated.
Click in the "Book title" field, and type "the" and wait for another pop-up....
This pop-up should list two books.
Select either book. The book title should now be in the Book title field, _plus_ the "Series" field should now be populated with "Discworld".
If any of that does _not_ happen, let me know, and include which browser/version you were using, any error messages that were displayed, etc. Should you want to email me rather than using a reply here, go to http://charles-reace.com/Email_Me/.

You can play around with other letter combinations in the author field to see if some slightly longer lists, but there are no other books in the database yet.

Thanks!

PS: Entering the form will do nothing right now (other than probably outputting some error message or other), so don't bother trying to add any "real" data right now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool, nicely done, NogDog!  I look forward to playing with it.  Everything worked fine for my Firefox version 3.5.3

Incidentally, if you ever want to limit the possible beta testers to actual KB members, you can post a password in the members only board.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cool, nicely done, NogDog! I look forward to playing with it. Everything worked fine for my Firefox version 3.5.3
> 
> Incidentally, if you ever want to limit the possible beta testers to actual KB members, you can post a password in the members only board.


Thanks. For now no one can really break anything, since it's currently in "read only" mode, so to speak. (Excuse me while I go knock on some wood.)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I just tried it with IE 8.0.6, and it worked fine. Sometimes, I use Chrome or Safari, so will try it there out of curiosity.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Worked just fine in FF 3.0.14 and Google Chrome 3.0.195.21

Lookin' good, NogDog


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. Were any of those done on a Mac by any chance?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Were any of those done on a Mac by any chance?


Not me; would the system matter? I can dual boot my netbook into Linux if you want a try with that. I don't understand the underlying technology enough to know whether that makes a difference. I was thinking only the browsers are the issue.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> Not me; would the system matter? I can dual boot my netbook into Linux if you want a try with that. I don't understand the underlying technology enough to know whether that makes a difference. I was thinking only the browsers are the issue.


In theory the OS should not matter as it's essentially a question of how the browser implements JavaScript and its HTML/CSS rendering engine; but it's still nice to know, just it case there's some difference in how the browser was implemented for a different platform. In other words, at this point I'm not really expecting any problem with any reasonably modern browser on any reasonably modern OS, but having spent over 15 years in the software testing field, I always expect the unexpected.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I just tested using the Ubuntu OS through FF & everything is fine.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Getting closer: the add book form now does some basic validation (required fields and such), and if you enter it without any validation errors it shows an array of what you entered. Perhaps tomorrow while watching football I'll see how far I can get with actually inserting that data into the DB. (It's not just a simple insert into a table, but queries to see if the author, book, and/or series are already in the DB, then updating/inserting about half a dozen different tables.   -- so no promises!)


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

NogDog said:


> -- so no promises!)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I decided to go ahead and buy my domain name now before someone else does, so some time in the next day or two, if you find that "booklist.charles-reace.com" does not work, go to "www.EZBookList.com".


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just wanted to let y'all know that this project is not dead, it just got back-burnered for awhile (work, life, etc.).

Anyway, I've gotten a lot done the last couple days and may be ready for some more testing later this week, so stay tuned....

PS: For the geekily curious, I just figured out this database query for displaying a user's book list, to give you some idea of what I'm dealing with:



```
SELECT
   li.id,
   a.last_name,
   a.first_name,
   b.title,
   s.series,
   bf.format,
   bs.status,
   lic.comment,
   GROUP_CONCAT(lk.keyword SEPARATOR ', ')
FROM
   `list_item` AS `li`
   INNER JOIN `book` AS `b` ON li.book_id = b.id
   INNER JOIN `author_to_book` AS `a2b` ON a2b.book_id = b.id
   INNER JOIN `author` AS `a` ON a2b.author_id = a.id
   INNER JOIN `book_status` AS `bs` ON li.status = bs.id
   LEFT JOIN `book_format` AS `bf` ON li.format = bf.id
   LEFT JOIN `list_item_comment` AS `lic` ON lic.list_item_id = li.id
   LEFT JOIN `list_keyword` AS `lk` ON lk.list_item_id = li.id
   LEFT JOIN `series` AS `s` ON b.series_id = s.id
WHERE li.user_id = $userID
GROUP BY li.id
```


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

can't wait to see this if you need any more beta's I'm willing to help


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

NogDog said:


> ```
> SELECT
> li.id,
> a.last_name,
> ...


     
I'm not an SQL person, unfortunately.


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

I just started using one of these book tracking websites... and already it's like the Kindle   I need folders... user-defined folders.  I'm thinking it could be set up like allrecipes.com where you can either just have one lump-sum recipe box where all your recipes are listed, and/or if you want you can create folders that you create the names for.  I'd really like to create folders that say "read for college" and "teaching books" etc.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Shadowraven said:


> I just started using one of these book tracking websites... and already it's like the Kindle  I need folders... user-defined folders. I'm thinking it could be set up like allrecipes.com where you can either just have one lump-sum recipe box where all your recipes are listed, and/or if you want you can create folders that you create the names for. I'd really like to create folders that say "read for college" and "teaching books" etc.


just curious which site are you using?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

For those who want to do a little alpha testing, I've uploaded my latest code to my web host.

http://booklist.charles-reace.com/index.php/book_list/
User name: "tester"
Password "NogDog" (case-sensitive)

All you can do right now is add books to the inventory (edit and delete are stubbed out, haven't even started on a search/filter function for the inventory list).

If you find any apparent bugs, please post a reply here with (a) what you were trying to do, (b) what went wrong, and (b) a copy of any error message(s). Also let me know if any aspect of the user interface is unclear, confusing, or stupid.

Thanks!

PS: The "view" link for the Notes column of the book list will eventually pop up a "pretty" window, but for now it's just a quick-and-dirty JavaScript alert pop-up.


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> just curious which site are you using?


Shelfari. Was recommended by somebody else on this board.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

looks great can't wait for the final product


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Added delete functionality.
Fixed a bug in associating an author with a book.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks fine.
Did not try to add - didn't want to clutter up your DB.
Is this intended to be an on-line app when you are done?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Looks fine.
> Did not try to add - didn't want to clutter up your DB.


Clutter it up all you want (just realize that for now any data entered is temporary and won't be on the live version). Besides, I need more entries in order to test the pagination. 



> Is this intended to be an on-line app when you are done?


Yes, though it will definitely have a feature to download your list as a CSV file so you can import it into a spreadsheet or such (or just keep as a back-up file), and may eventually have a facility for uploading into it from a CSV file, but the latter will likely be down the road a bit.


----------



## Gryphon82 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi NogDog,

The application seems simple and very user-friendly. I did notice the text next to the Author field says *(First, Last [middle suffix])*, while above it says *(last, first [middle and/or suffix])*.

Also, it would be nice to be able to indicate different editions you might own within one entry. Some of my favorite books I have a paperback to read and a HC to collect or just look pretty... and now that I have my new K2, I may get a Kindle Edition eventually.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I started using librarian pro and love it. Especially the fact that it has an auto fill in feature using Amazon so I can just search by isbn, author, title, keywords...whatever and once I choose from the search results everything shows up on it's own. Including the cover art. Even better, I can create my own database for anything to track inventory. But the cover art really sells me. http://www.koingosw.com/products/librarianpro.php


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Gryphon82 said:


> Hi NogDog,
> 
> The application seems simple and very user-friendly. I did notice the text next to the Author field says *(First, Last [middle suffix])*, while above it says *(last, first [middle and/or suffix])*.


Thanks.



> Also, it would be nice to be able to indicate different editions you might own within one entry. Some of my favorite books I have a paperback to read and a HC to collect or just look pretty... and now that I have my new K2, I may get a Kindle Edition eventually.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


For now that can be supported simply by adding the same book again with different (or even the same) attributes, keywords, and/or comments. I probably won't change that unless there is a big demand for something different, as changing would require some non-trivial design changes (not necessarily huge changes, but stuff I'd rather not mess with at this point if not necessary).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I started using librarian pro and love it. Especially the fact that it has an auto fill in feature using Amazon so I can just search by isbn, author, title, keywords...whatever and once I choose from the search results everything shows up on it's own. Including the cover art. Even better, I can create my own database for anything to track inventory. But the cover art really sells me. http://www.koingosw.com/products/librarianpro.php


I have worked on some stuff for grabbing data from Amazon, but it may be awhile before I try integrating it. (I'm not sure how consistent they are at formatting author names, which could be a bit of a hurdle as I specifically want to keep the last name separate for sorting/searching purposes.)


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Looking forward to giving this a try once I get a moment. Thanks NogDog!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Need some opinions....

For the inventory listing, I'm considering some different ways for users to edit information about a book in their list.

1. Click on an "edit" icon that will display a page (or a pseudo-window) more or less the same as the "add book" page, with current, editable values pre-filled, and with a "Change" button to submit the desired changes.

2. Make each changeable field in the listing editable, with an "Update" button/icon that would apply any changes made for that item.

3. Similar to 2, but instead of having an "Update" button, any time a field's value is changed, it automatically sends an update request to the application (just for that one field).

("Changeable" fields will probably be everything except Author and Book Title.)

Let me know if you have any preference(s) or have thought of some other choice that you would prefer

================

Secondly, would you like a rating field for each list item (e.g. a 1-5 star sort of thing)? If so, how important would it be to you?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Personally I like the idea of fields updating automatically when a change is made, but the other options sound good to.  As for a rating system it would be nice but not absolutely necessary.  It would be something I use at times and not at others


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Need some opinions....
> 
> For the inventory listing, I'm considering some different ways for users to edit information about a book in their list.
> 
> ...


I like option 2, but only if it said something (eg., do you want to save or discard changes) if you had changed it and attempted to leave the page.



NogDog said:


> Secondly, would you like a rating field for each list item (e.g. a 1-5 star sort of thing)? If so, how important would it be to you?


It would be nice, but not essential. Perhaps allow the user to define the scale? Eg., 1-5, 1-10, A-F, etc.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I've added the "Edit" functionality. I decided to open a new editing page for this, as it's simpler for me for now. I can always change it later if it popular opinion is that it's too cumbersome or whatever. Could use a little testing on this aspect if anyone's bored.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The app seems to be working pretty good.

Only problem was that in the registration process there is the "repeat these characters" thingy.
It never worked, caused an error, but completed my  registration anyway.
Hmmm.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> The app seems to be working pretty good.
> 
> Only problem was that in the registration process there is the "repeat these characters" thingy.
> It never worked, caused an error, but completed my registration anyway.
> Hmmm.


Thanks for the info, though I was actually expecting you to use the testing account: user = "tester" password = "NogDog". 

I will be looking at the user registration stuff soon, though, as that needs to be solid before I clear the DB and start a real "beta". Next on the docket though is sorting and filtering options for the listing, and outputs for printing and saving to spreadsheets (CSV file).


----------

